# EIT results - failed again really frustrated - need help



## fall2004us

Hello Friends,

I am really frustrated and started hating myself

this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.

BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.

I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.

Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:

thanks,

fall2004us


----------



## CivE Bricky

a review class could be helpful. I did that and passed the first time after an excessively long part-time college career that ended about 10 years prior to taking the exam. I had to relearn topics I hadn't seen for 20 years.

If you care to, you can take both exams together. I've heard of people who passed both and people who passed the PE before the FE.

Good luck!


----------



## fall2004us

CivE Bricky said:


> a review class could be helpful. I did that and passed the first time after an excessively long part-time college career that ended about 10 years prior to taking the exam. I had to relearn topics I hadn't seen for 20 years.
> If you care to, you can take both exams together. I've heard of people who passed both and people who passed the PE before the FE.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi CivE Bricky, thanks for your advice....


----------



## rudy

Hi fall2004us,

I failed the FE the first time I took it. The second time to prepare, I literally ripped apart the FE study manual. I ripped each chapter out from the book. I carried each chapter with me, until I completed all of the problems from each chapter every chance I got -- early in the morning before work, during breaks, during lunch, a few minutes before I left work. This helped me become intimately familiar and built more confidence for the test.

Hope this helps. Let us know if you need any help. It's been a while for me on the topics, but there are many here who are way more knowledgeable and can help you.

rudy.


----------



## jharris

Hey Fall2004. I'm about to take the FE exam for the fourth time. You're not alone and you shouldn't feel bad. It happens. The most important thing to do is NOT GIVE UP. We have a lot of cocky people at my job who rubbed in the fact that they passed and I was down and out for a few days following. But I realized that it's not about them; it's a personal goal and something that I must achieve for me and myself only. I'm taking the exam this October and hoping to rip it to shreds. You can do it also. Study like an animal, develop a mantra, train everyday like a boxer preparing for the highlight fight of his career. Attack as many problems as you can without burning yourself out.

As an aside, I know a former classmate who failed the FE exam 4 times and passed on the 5th, but passed the PE the very first time he took it. There's a lot to be learned from our ordeals here. Just remember that we're all in this together. Go buy yourself another (different) FE study guide and practice some new problems. Make sure you do every problem, ESPECIALLY the ones you hate. Don't skip anything, and pay attention to the fundamentals.

With all these things said, let's make the most out of the weeks ahead and annihilate this thing come October 24th!


----------



## Dexman1349

Another option to consider is that some states allow you to by-pass the EIT exam and replace it with experience. IIRC, in colorado you can take the PE exam without the EIT after 8 years of experience once you have your degree. You have indicated that you have been out of school for over 10 years now, so this may become a possibility.

Only downside to this is that some states won't let you gain reciprocity (transfer the PE to another state) if you go this route.


----------



## fall2004us

Hi rudy, jharris and Dexman1349

thanks for all the advice and postitive responses

jharris, I really appreciate your postivie response and motivation.

Will study hard and totally dedicate and crack the EIT.

thanks guys


----------



## wvgirl14

I am right there with you guys. This is my 3rd time. I have been through the FERM twice and the TAMU review course. I am working through more practice problems online and reviewing alot. It is hard to find time to study. This time seems even harder, but I am doing the best I can. Trying to get up early this time around and study and really grasp the fundamentals. It doesn't matter how many times you take all that matters is you pass. Most on the Engineers I work with and for failed at least once. Two have failed 3 times and passed on there fourth. I have a buddy who took it his 8th time last time I took mine, so don't give up. Chin up and plow thru till October and know we are not alone.


----------



## Riceman

I suggest studying the reference manual inside out, don't give up!


----------



## taketestsdrunk

i suggest taking a long, hot shower, summiting the highest area in your vicinity and allowing waves of a beautiful sunset to irradiate your skin, freeze time by staring into your lover's eyes, realizing that you just might, luckily enough, be naturally inefficient for the mundane, cntrl-c, alt-e-s-v ubiquitous requisites for an engineer. i am fully aware of the emotional responses that may eventuate, however, consideration of why fe/pe tests are fundamental requirements of practicing engineers within our society should be considered. i firmly abide with the fact that if an individual fails, most notably in numerous attempts, to succeed in examination which verifies the competence of that individual in performing a certain task in society, then he/she should refrain from attempting to pursue a profession in that specific area.


----------



## fall2004us

taketestsdrunk said:


> i suggest taking a long, hot shower, summiting the highest area in your vicinity and allowing waves of a beautiful sunset to irradiate your skin, freeze time by staring into your lover's eyes, realizing that you just might, luckily enough, be naturally inefficient for the mundane, cntrl-c, alt-e-s-v ubiquitous requisites for an engineer. i am fully aware of the emotional responses that may eventuate, however, consideration of why fe/pe tests are fundamental requirements of practicing engineers within our society should be considered. i firmly abide with the fact that if an individual fails, most notably in numerous attempts, to succeed in examination which verifies the competence of that individual in performing a certain task in society, then he/she should refrain from attempting to pursue a profession in that specific area.


You think that you are too smart.......why the f*** are u visiting this board and giving **#@#@ advices

Go get a life you loser....


----------



## benbo

taketestsdrunk said:


> i suggest taking a long, hot shower, summiting the highest area in your vicinity and allowing waves of a beautiful sunset to irradiate your skin, freeze time by staring into your lover's eyes, realizing that you just might, luckily enough, be naturally inefficient for the mundane, cntrl-c, alt-e-s-v ubiquitous requisites for an engineer. i am fully aware of the emotional responses that may eventuate, however, consideration of why fe/pe tests are fundamental requirements of practicing engineers within our society should be considered. i firmly abide with the fact that if an individual fails, most notably in numerous attempts, to succeed in examination which verifies the competence of that individual in performing a certain task in society, then he/she should refrain from attempting to pursue a profession in that specific area.


Wow.

Tell me, how does it feel to go through life without any sexual organs?


----------



## LargoOH

They let lawyers on this board?


----------



## mjoneswvu

I took the FE 6 years out of school, studied using the Lenberg FE manual, took the general afternoon and failed. My approach going into taking the general was that I could focus the time on the general and not split my study time into a discipline specific section for the afternoon. Needless to say, the afternoon was ridiculous and had never seen probably 25% of the problems in the Lenberg FE manual. I simply figured out that I had no business taking the afternoon general when I didn't possess the in depth knowledge to get through the electrical and thermo sections. After some convincing, my wife signed me up for the School of PE civil review course. The course was painful doing it on the weekends but I focused on working the civil problems, figuring that it wouldn't be a waste and would take the FE civil afternoon and then upon passing go for the PE. Needless to the say, I crushed the after civil afternoon. The similarity in the problems was stunning. It put me over the top and I passed. I recommend the School of PE civil for the FE civil (you can't go wrong). My buddy used the same approach and passed in April. Good luck.


----------



## Octave

fall2004us,

I agree with the advice given above. I went to Kinko's and had the FERM split and bound into 6 or 7 thin, easy to carry sections. Then I was able to carry one with me most of the time, and study when I had a free moment.

I would also recommend a review course. I took one given at a local university. It was expensive and didn't cover every subject, but I was able to get a general idea of what the exam was like and what I needed to know to pass it. I know people who went with the Testmasters course and recommend it, but I understand it is very intensive (few 8-hour sessions) and you'll get the most out of it if you know the material and just need to acquire speed and problem-solving skills. Online courses don't work as well for me.

Finally, after you have studied you need to work many (hundreds?) of problems.

Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Sportyyyy

Graduated July/August '07 - after retaking basic Hydraulics to raise my GPA enough to get my diploma.

April '08 - first time. Had just taken a job in Atlanta, GA (I lived 2 hours west of Chicago) at the end of January. Had to fly back to Chicago &amp; drive to Peoria, IL to take the test since Georgia does not proctor exams (I went to school at Bradley University in Peoria). Needless to say, I failed. I did not prepare anywhere near enough.

April '09 - Heavily researched calculators before settling on the Casio 115es. I started seriously studying early February (FERM-Lindberg) and signed up for an online review course for $700 (School of PE) after all the classroom in-person courses (Test Masters, School of PE) canceled due to poor enrollment.

8 hours of review (8 AM-5PM with lunch break) every Saturday starting 02/28 to 05/05, 5 hours of review Sundays.

For math &amp; stats, very often I would do the same problem twice, once by hand and a second by calculator. I read and highlighted both of the Casio's manuals.

I tooks problems with me to work; during boring meetings I derived formulas and procedures, during the days I was on a construction site with nothing to do I did practice problems from FERM and School of PE and I carried my big ass backpack with me EVERYWHERE including doctors appointments (sometimes I just took a review book, notebook &amp; calculator). I had a copy of "Essential Mathematics for Engineer's" that I used to supplement the FERM's lack of calculus examples.

I took the week of the test off from work, studying at my apartment Mon &amp; Tues. Wednesday, I drove 2 hours to a hotel not far from the testing site and crammed until Friday night - literally reviewing a couple of sections I had neglected last minute, at which point I set 8 alarms after laying out a plethora of test snacks and coffee.

I passed.

Honest to god, I was *convinced *I failed (I even started reviewing for Calculus in June). I got all discombobulated during the morning session (too much caffeine) and left 3 problems blank on the answer sheet. Afternoon session was much harder but it felt easier (oxymoron), probably because after feeling so dejected after the morning session I said "F*** it", and calmed down.

When I heard the results were available online (for Georgia anyway), I immediately did a search for my name. I must've reloaded the page 5 times and quit/reopened the browser twice. I went home and did the same procedure, figuring if I got the piece of paper confirming it in the mail (with no "BS" stamp on it), then I was secure enough to tell people.

So here I am. In short, *you can pass this P.O.S.* - and I am a terrible problem-based test taker (I can memorize words easy but get flustered with problems).

Be prepared to sever yourself from society for a few months, &amp; good luck. If you've got any questions, shoot me a PM.


----------



## viktarina

wvgirl14 said:


> I am right there with you guys. This is my 3rd time. I have been through the FERM twice and the TAMU review course. I am working through more practice problems online and reviewing alot. It is hard to find time to study. This time seems even harder, but I am doing the best I can. Trying to get up early this time around and study and really grasp the fundamentals. It doesn't matter how many times you take all that matters is you pass. Most on the Engineers I work with and for failed at least once. Two have failed 3 times and passed on there fourth. I have a buddy who took it his 8th time last time I took mine, so don't give up. Chin up and plow thru till October and know we are not alone.


Hi,this is gonna be my third time also. Would you know how many times board allow to fail? Can I take test as many times as I want? Thanks. I'm taking multiple test on eitexam.com also plus addtional with FERM test book.


----------



## jharris

viktarina said:


> Hi,this is gonna be my third time also. Would you know how many times board allow to fail? Can I take test as many times as I want? Thanks. I'm taking multiple test on eitexam.com also plus addtional with FERM test book.


Depends on the state. In Maryland, you have to sit for two years after three failures. I failed three times in MD, but am able to take the test in Delaware because the two year rule is a state rule, not a NCEES rule. Check with your state board.


----------



## viktarina

jharris said:


> Depends on the state. In Maryland, you have to sit for two years after three failures. I failed three times in MD, but am able to take the test in Delaware because the two year rule is a state rule, not a NCEES rule. Check with your state board.


I'm in Massachusetts. Someone know from Massahusetts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## viktarina

viktarina said:


> I'm in Massachusetts. Someone know from Massahusetts? Thanks in advance.


Just got email from board .You can take as many times as wanted in MAss.


----------



## tymr

jharris said:


> The most important thing to do is NOT GIVE UP.
> As an aside, I know a former classmate who failed the FE exam 4 times and passed on the 5th, but passed the PE the very first time he took it. There's a lot to be learned from our ordeals here. Just remember that we're all in this together.
> 
> With all these things said, let's make the most out of the weeks ahead and annihilate this thing come October 24th!


I can't tell you how many times I've heard of someone struggling to pass the FE only to pass the PE on their first try. Definitely do not give up. We're all here cheering for you.


----------



## str_des

fall2004us said:


> Hello Friends,I am really frustrated and started hating myself
> 
> this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.
> 
> BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.
> 
> I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.
> 
> Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:
> 
> thanks,
> 
> fall2004us



My advice to you is that you need to focus on only the subjects you master or you feel you can master and don't even spend any time studying the other subjects. What you need to do is to go through the subjects of the exam and decide on which ones you want to focus on and study hard (I spent 3 to 4 months at 3-4 hours a day). For the remaining subject you have to rely on luck by selections. Good luck.


----------



## masher

Sorry about your plight; I'll share my strategy(which worked), perhaps you can pick something up here.

I've been out of college 20yrs and decided to take the FE test for some sick reason. I ordered the PPI FE review info and looked it over and immediately realized there was no way I would take the common advice of "work every problem in the book" etc, etc. So, I studied the first couple of chapters on math (since that's the foundation of everything), and then studied what I consider to be the easy stuff, like ethics, economics, etc. So, all told I studied about 5 days total for the test. Then I rested up right before the test, made sure my calculator worked, and went and took the test. I picked the electrical portion to take in the afternoon, since I've been an electrical engineer for 20yrs, if I could do the calculation, I could at least make an educated guess.

It seems to me that a big portion of success/failure depends on how good a test-taker the individual happens to be. For a question I can't figure out, I rule out the answers that seem impossible, and guess between the rest.

I know this sounds overly simplistic, but it did work for me. I hope you are successful next time, don't lose hope! It doesn't make any difference how many times you took the test before you passed it.



fall2004us said:


> Hello Friends,I am really frustrated and started hating myself
> 
> this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.
> 
> BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.
> 
> I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.
> 
> Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:
> 
> thanks,
> 
> fall2004us


----------



## ananag

I agree with masher in that a big part of the test depends on how good a test taker you are.

I was able to pass the test using the A&amp;M videos and the Lindeburg Review Manual. My strategy for the test was to focus on the stuff I know and make sure I get that 100% right and not focus on the stuff which is difficult for me. Being a mechanical engineer, I didn't spend too much studying for the electrical portion of the general test, but I made sure I studied the thermo and fluids well so I would get those correct on the test.

Which afternoon test did you take? If you took the general, maybe you should take the discipline specific one instead (or vice versa).


----------



## Ace1979

I agree with the last 2 postings, masher and ananag.

I was out of school for a year and a half before taking the FE, I didnt worry about studying for fluids and strength of materials since Im an electrical engineer, so I focused on math, stats, econ, chemistry and ethics, I also brushed on my electrical fundamentals.

The morning exam was a killer but the afternoon was a breeze compared to the morning.

I recommend to take the afternoon discipline specific...

Well for those of you that are still struggling to pass the FE keep trying its worth it!!!

Cheers


----------



## koolant37

taketestsdrunk said:


> i suggest taking a long, hot shower, summiting the highest area in your vicinity and allowing waves of a beautiful sunset to irradiate your skin, freeze time by staring into your lover's eyes, realizing that you just might, luckily enough, be naturally inefficient for the mundane, cntrl-c, alt-e-s-v ubiquitous requisites for an engineer. i am fully aware of the emotional responses that may eventuate, however, consideration of why fe/pe tests are fundamental requirements of practicing engineers within our society should be considered. i firmly abide with the fact that if an individual fails, most notably in numerous attempts, to succeed in examination which verifies the competence of that individual in performing a certain task in society, then he/she should refrain from attempting to pursue a profession in that specific area.


u r f***** up dude. why do u think passing an fe exam makes u a gr8 engineer. All those worlds best design were not build by the FE or passed engineers. :banhim:


----------



## Jiggalolo

koolant37 said:


> taketestsdrunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest taking a long, hot shower, summiting the highest area in your vicinity and allowing waves of a beautiful sunset to irradiate your skin, freeze time by staring into your lover's eyes, realizing that you just might, luckily enough, be naturally inefficient for the mundane, cntrl-c, alt-e-s-v ubiquitous requisites for an engineer. i am fully aware of the emotional responses that may eventuate, however, consideration of why fe/pe tests are fundamental requirements of practicing engineers within our society should be considered. i firmly abide with the fact that if an individual fails, most notably in numerous attempts, to succeed in examination which verifies the competence of that individual in performing a certain task in society, then he/she should refrain from attempting to pursue a profession in that specific area.
> 
> 
> 
> u r f***** up dude. why do u think passing an fe exam makes u a gr8 engineer. All those worlds best design were not build by the FE or passed engineers. :banhim:
Click to expand...


I agree there is no need for those type of comments. We need to encourage one another...passing the EIT or PE the first time around has no bearing on how one turns out as an Engineer. I know plenty of co-workers who got lucky to pass the exams but have no common sense in the engineering field. All of this stuff is academics. Don't be discouraged, just be honest with yourself on how you are really studying. Make the necessary adjustments (i.e. time management and good material preparation) and "keep your eyes on the prize".


----------



## designer215

Jiggalolo said:


> koolant37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taketestsdrunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest taking a long, hot shower, summiting the highest area in your vicinity and allowing waves of a beautiful sunset to irradiate your skin, freeze time by staring into your lover's eyes, realizing that you just might, luckily enough, be naturally inefficient for the mundane, cntrl-c, alt-e-s-v ubiquitous requisites for an engineer. i am fully aware of the emotional responses that may eventuate, however, consideration of why fe/pe tests are fundamental requirements of practicing engineers within our society should be considered. i firmly abide with the fact that if an individual fails, most notably in numerous attempts, to succeed in examination which verifies the competence of that individual in performing a certain task in society, then he/she should refrain from attempting to pursue a profession in that specific area.
> 
> 
> 
> u r f***** up dude. why do u think passing an fe exam makes u a gr8 engineer. All those worlds best design were not build by the FE or passed engineers. :banhim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree there is no need for those type of comments. We need to encourage one another...passing the EIT or PE the first time around has no bearing on how one turns out as an Engineer. I know plenty of co-workers who got lucky to pass the exams but have no common sense in the engineering field. All of this stuff is academics. Don't be discouraged, just be honest with yourself on how you are really studying. Make the necessary adjustments (i.e. time management and good material preparation) and "keep your eyes on the prize".
Click to expand...

Jiggalolo...I realized the same thing while working on an intership in City Government. The people who do the actual review and designing are not the PE's, they are the people underneath them, who spends hours apon hours in the books, reading the law and writing the review letters. The PE just come in, sign and stamp the drawings and sign the review letter, then go back to their office and play solitare.

I took the FE exam and failed 5 times...

So I know what many of you are going through.


----------



## Jiggalolo

I hope this is not the same place I work at. :smash:


----------



## ansul

fall2004us said:


> Hello Friends,I am really frustrated and started hating myself
> 
> this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.
> 
> BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.
> 
> I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.
> 
> Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:
> 
> thanks,
> 
> fall2004us


Hi Fall2004

Buy Fe review manual by Michael R. Lindeburg and study at least once

then revise in d end

i prepared for 2 months

everyday 2 hrs atleast

took general test

Know where the formuales are in the supplementary book (Most important)

I passed

I know a guy who passed in his 6th attempt


----------



## sinclair

fall2004us said:


> Hello Friends,I am really frustrated and started hating myself
> 
> this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.
> 
> BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.
> 
> I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.
> 
> Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:
> 
> thanks,
> 
> fall2004us


Hi!

It's been over half a year since the last post, I hope you'd passed the exam in April (assuming you took that one)! If not, I hope what I'm about to say will help the future examinees.

I was lucky to know about the FE test in college. When I took the exam everything was fresh in mind. If people are still in college I highly suggest to take it asap before we forget the fundamentals. I would only assume that finding the time to study post-college is a difficult thing. The PEL website provides the same equation and formula book that we are allowed to use during the test. I think it's beneficial to take a look at that book prior the exam so you know where the topics are, this could save you a lot of time! Although, you should know that the next one (OCT) and on are different (or that is, only in CA). The afternoon session will be divided according to your subject. When studying, and if time is a concern, start by refreshing the topics you already know such as Mathematics and Statics (those two were my easiest), spend most of your time on the topics you least feel comfortable in. Don't underestimate the Economics section. The ethics questions should be free points, just take your time and answer them "truthfully". For the programming part, just learn how to use basic excel. I don't recall them asking any binary codes or anything. Skip Biology if you are rushed in time, there were only three questions in the afternoon session when I took it. Other than that, just go through a guide and do the best you can with it.

Here are two excellent books:

http://www.amazon.com/Review-Manual-Prepar...5586&amp;sr=8-1

and a less expensive one: http://www.amazon.com/Barrons-FE-Fundament...5586&amp;sr=8-2

*The second one is nowhere as good as the first one, but it is quite comprehensive.

Aside from that, just do the good things such as sleeping early before the test day. Have a breakfast, study during the intermission after the morning session, get some fresh air to relax the steam.. things like that.

* fall2004us I want you to know that it is absolutely not embarrassing to take the test a few times. The fact that you are(were) willing to take it again after five times was especially admirable! Most people wouldn't have the guts or ego to take it again after their first ( I certainly wouldn't). You serve as an example to all the engineers in trouble out there. A good engineer isn't all about the brain, it's about creativity and the strive to better oneself and his society. There was a post that says otherwise? Well, there's a reason why we work in teams and not just have one person be in charge of the whole design. You know what I mean...

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bpl

I strongly recommend http://www.eitexperts.com/ Started classes in Jan 24,2010 and passed with first attempt. I am from Biology background and not related to Engineering,but i could pass by attending this classes.


----------



## parthurvt

More power to you, I'm just glad Virginia Tech really pushed us to take the exam while still in college and I was fortunate enough to pass it the first time. I've recently passed the SE I and II but I'm pretty sure that there's no way I could pass the FE anymore. Stay strong and keep studying, you'll get it!


----------



## STEEL MAN

fall2004us said:


> Hello Friends,I am really frustrated and started hating myself
> 
> this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.
> 
> BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.
> 
> I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.
> 
> Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:
> 
> thanks,
> 
> fall2004us



First let me tell you some factors why I failed and took it 6 times, for so many people in this board laugh at me, they dont have any clue why it happened to me.

1. I was educated BS Civil and MSc Engineering in the Far East. We are not educated to a level where the focus was passing the FE exam was the target, not like the ABET degree holders, they dont have that much excuse if they failed as much as like me. Our system was focused on Civil Engineering major subjects and our local board was based on this.

2. I graduated 15.5 yrs ago.

3. Some courses like Materials Science was never introduce in our Engineering curriculum, even Probability and Stats wasnt included, I learned this in MSc Engineering.

4. Our Thermo and Electricity wasnt that in depth we didnt reach Cycles and AC circuits.

5. I live in place where I have to do only self review, no PPI review or any review classes are held.

So in general it was a struggle for me, it took me years to grasp everything what the North America covered in their engineering course. I would say I learned it the hard way, I have posted my several study approach for the FE exams somewhere on this forum, feel free to read it, it might benefit you. Two things I would give you a recommendation.

1. Never give up, in the end youll be victorous, and I made it.

2. revise your strategy all the time you fall down and look back why and what went wrong with your study approach and develop good studying techniques.

good luck you can do it.

Steel Man


----------



## STEEL MAN

fall2004us said:


> Hello Friends,I am really frustrated and started hating myself
> 
> this is my 5th attempt, I was very confident that I could pass this time, first two attempts I didnt prepare well, after that I started taking it seriously, this time I worked out lot of problems, followed the free videos posted on texas a &amp; m university, just got the results with a regret note.
> 
> BTW I live in california, this state is probably worst when it comes to giving out the results, the delay was horrible. I also sent my applications for PE for this fall, the deadline was last week, EIT results came after a week, I had to pay $275, board might refund half the fee. I was so confident about passing EIT and I had formed a study group for PE with my friends, I wont be able to join that group.
> 
> I am really wondering if I have to take the EIT one more time ? I might enter into the guiness book of world records for failing EIT so many times. I have been out of college almost 10 years now. I dont know what to do.
> 
> Please give me any valuable advices and let me know if there are other people like me who have failed EIT so many times. :sharkattack:
> 
> thanks,
> 
> fall2004us



First let me tell you some factors why I failed and took it 6 times, for so many people in this board laugh at me, they dont have any clue why it happened to me.

1. I was educated BS Civil and MSc Engineering in the Far East. We are not educated to a level where the focus was passing the FE exam was the target, not like the ABET degree holders, they dont have that much excuse if they failed as much as like me. Our system was focused on Civil Engineering major subjects and our local board was based on this.

2. I graduated 15.5 yrs ago.

3. Some courses like Materials Science was never introduce in our Engineering curriculum, even Probability and Stats wasnt included, I learned this in MSc Engineering.

4. Our Thermo and Electricity wasnt that in depth we didnt reach Cycles and AC circuits.

5. I live in place where I have to do only self review, no PPI review or any review classes are held.

So in general it was a struggle for me, it took me years to grasp everything what the North America covered in their engineering course. I would say I learned it the hard way, I have posted my several study approach for the FE exams somewhere on this forum, feel free to read it, it might benefit you. Two things I would give you a recommendation.

1. Never give up, in the end youll be victorous, and I made it.

2. revise your strategy all the time you fall down and look back why and what went wrong with your study approach and develop good studying techniques.

good luck you can do it.

Steel Man


----------



## PinoyCE

Where are you from Steel Man?


----------



## STEEL MAN

PinoyCE said:


> Where are you from Steel Man?



far east somewhere in asia.


----------



## civilman79

After reading the comments. It has given me a little encouragement. I am thinking of taking the EIT test for my 4th time. I really was looking to give up after the 3rd time. I know I havent studied like I needed to in the past, but these comments have given me a little inspiration. I have been out of school since 2004 and really considered whether I needed to change careers. I have been working continuously in the "field" and now that the economy has gone sour, I am finding it hard to complete with those who have certifications even though I have the experience. Best of luck to you if you havent already succeeded.


----------



## Sleepy

IMHO, the Civil afternoon is a lot easier. I studied the thin Lenberg (?) Civil Discipline book and thought that was very spot on. I only did a few problem sets in the book and I was able to pass the test and got out an hour early for the afternoon part.

I spent most of my time on the reference manual, trying to understand all the equations and tables in there.

I think once you understand the concepts and the parameters well, it is a lot easier to use the formulas and apply them. Sometimes people try to practice problems so much, and when the problems are changed, even just a little bit of twist here and there, they are lost because it is not asked in the same format or same way anymore.

Do it for yourself and your own good, remove the unnecessary stress of past failures. The past is dead and set!

Just my .02

Better luck next time!


----------



## GatorDawg

I passed on my 6'th try. I took a preparatory class through Testmasters. It was very labor intensive and it cost me a pretty penny. But even after 5 failed tries I believed in myself enough to put my money where my mouth was. You can do it. I know how it is to doubt yourself and to feel like you wee being judged based upon this. You can do it. That's all you have to continue to tell yourself.


----------



## atyler529

GatorDawg said:


> I passed on my 6'th try. I took a preparatory class through Testmasters. It was very labor intensive and it cost me a pretty penny. But even after 5 failed tries I believed in myself enough to put my money where my mouth was. You can do it. I know how it is to doubt yourself and to feel like you wee being judged based upon this. You can do it. That's all you have to continue to tell yourself.



Same here. I justed found out I passed on my 6th try. I took a preparatory coarse at a local university. It help. I would suggest if someone does not pass after your 3rd time take a review. It really helps to refresh you memory of thing you may have forgotten.


----------



## mcarlomagno

There are a lot of responses on here for you, but here are my 2 cents:

I took the EIT for the first time as a senior in college in 2007 and went to it with MAYBE 5 school days of studying. I failed it with a score of 69 (needed 70 of course). I waited until 2009 to take it again because I didn't know where I would end up career-wise. When I decided to take it, I spent 3 solid months of studying, Sunday through Saturday and pretty much stayed away from all social activities with friends and family. Some people gawk at the idea of it, but it's 3 months of your, hopefully, 80+ years of life.

I used the PPI online FE/EIT exam cafe, EIT exam (http://www.eitexam.com), the ASME study exam (I do NOT suggest) and the NCEES study exam. I did not review subjects individually as much as I practiced the formulas over and over and over again. Everyone works differently, but to me, the EIT is not about understanding all the concepts behind the problem. It's seriously a plug-and-chug exam and you need to know which page and section the formula you are looking for is located.

It's a marathon exam, so the better you get at flipping to the right section, finding the right formula and applying the correct variables, you'll do fine.

Again, everyone works differently, I personally work in the same industry as a guy who studied for the PE - ME HVAC exam a couple of days, partied the night before and went to the exam hung over and passed. I highly suggest getting comfortable with the NCEES Supplied Reference Manual and getting EXTREMELY skilled at flipping to the right sections when given a certain type of problem (turning to page X when a simply supported beam with a point load shows).

Don't get discouraged. Once you pass the EIT, everything will be career focused and you'll do fine.


----------



## Jameson

I took the EIT/FE 6 years after graduating university. I didn't think I would pass the exam, especially since I was a field engineer for those 6 years. I signed up for the ppi2pass in-class room (Sacramento, CA) review course for the EIT/FE. I also did every homework problem they assigned, using the EIT/FE NCEES Reference Manual for each problem. I didn't have much of life for the 3-months, but it worked.

Don't give up, it is worth it in the end!


----------



## atyler529

mcarlomagno said:


> There are a lot of responses on here for you, but here are my 2 cents: I took the EIT for the first time as a senior in college in 2007 and went to it with MAYBE 5 school days of studying. I failed it with a score of 69 (needed 70 of course). I waited until 2009 to take it again because I didn't know where I would end up career-wise. When I decided to take it, I spent 3 solid months of studying, Sunday through Saturday and pretty much stayed away from all social activities with friends and family. Some people gawk at the idea of it, but it's 3 months of your, hopefully, 80+ years of life. I used the PPI online FE/EIT exam cafe, EIT exam (http://www.eitexam.com), the ASME study exam (I do NOT suggest) and the NCEES study exam. I did not review subjects individually as much as I practiced the formulas over and over and over again. Everyone works differently, but to me, the EIT is not about understanding all the concepts behind the problem. It's seriously a plug-and-chug exam and you need to know which page and section the formula you are looking for is located. It's a marathon exam, so the better you get at flipping to the right section, finding the right formula and applying the correct variables, you'll do fine. Again, everyone works differently, I personally work in the same industry as a guy who studied for the PE - ME HVAC exam a couple of days, partied the night before and went to the exam hung over and passed. I highly suggest getting comfortable with the NCEES Supplied Reference Manual and getting EXTREMELY skilled at flipping to the right sections when given a certain type of problem (turning to page X when a simply supported beam with a point load shows). Don't get discouraged. Once you pass the EIT, everything will be career focused and you'll do fine.



I agree. The prep class I took was about three months. It was every Monday and Wednesday night for 3 hours from August to October. And a friend and I meet and studied every Tuesday and every other Thursday. You have put in the work and study for it and believe me it will pay off. Do it now because it took be 5 times to realize that maybe I wasn't studying enough.


----------



## bijili

Check www.eitexperts.com

They have good study schedule and preparation material. I passed in second attempt. They will conduct every week exams based on previous week class, that helped me to pass in second attempt.

Best of luck


----------



## ssanshi

Hello, guys.. I took the exam and failed multiple times

I had so much of short time during afternoon section (only 1 hr), it seems Lindeburg books and Wassim book did not really helped me to prepare for the exam.. Would there any other resources?

Now NCEES is changing their format to AIT which you could have multiple answers, drag, mark and fill in the blanks.. Would there any suggestions preparing the exam?


----------



## TWJ PE

ssanshi said:


> Hello, guys.. I took the exam and failed multiple times
> 
> I had so much of short time during afternoon section (only 1 hr), it seems Lindeburg books and Wassim book did not really helped me to prepare for the exam.. Would there any other resources?
> 
> Now NCEES is changing their format to AIT which you could have multiple answers, drag, mark and fill in the blanks.. Would there any suggestions preparing the exam?


Post your diagnostic report. What's your discipline?


----------

